# My 2012 Ram Whelen install with 34 lights. Amber and floods



## Maleko

Here's my personal truck I just finished up. 
Yes I'm one of those light freaks. Ha

Truck is also used as a demo vehicle to show options as what can be done , as 
I do a lot of installs for people .

Details.

Custom console to hold controller and backup camera monitor 
Controls. Feniex 4200
Front windshield Whelen inner edge
Front grille. 4 Whelen Ions
Front headlights and fog lights. 4 whwlen vertex
Front lower grille. Whelen Micro pioneers

Side. 2 Whelen wide angle Ions.
Side floods. 4 Whelen Nano pioneers.

Rear back rack. 4 Whelen Ions.
Rear under tailgate. 2 Whelen grommet mount Ions
Rear tail lights. 2 Whelen vertex
Rear cargo lamps. 2 Whelen vertex.

Backup lights under bumper. 2 Rigid Industries dually floods
Rear of sander. 4 Rigid Industries dually floods.

Under truck.. On board air system
Airhorns, dual compressors and 5 gal air tank
Firestone airbags for weight of sander. with in cab controls





















Console I made.



Brain and wiring for everything.




Onboard air system with air horns.







Most important. Videos.

Front.






Rear






With rear floods flashing






Side






Night vid of just the inner edge bar to show just how bright this bar is alone.


----------



## Too Stroked

Sweet looking installation and truck! You're not going to screw it all up by actually plowing / salting with it are you?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Very nice setup, do you have any pictures of the whelen pioneers at night? Looking to see how bright they are for just backup/scene lighting.


----------



## jackkober16

Sweet Truck, I am looking for some cheap LED orange flashers lights that go next to your headlights. do you know where the best deal is?


----------



## Maleko

Too Stroked;2079540 said:


> Sweet looking installation and truck! You're not going to screw it all up by actually plowing / salting with it are you?


Thanks. Of course I'm gonna use it. 
It's my money maker


----------



## Maleko

GMCHD plower;2079547 said:


> Very nice setup, do you have any pictures of the whelen pioneers at night? Looking to see how bright they are for just backup/scene lighting.


I'll have to look. But yes I do. 
They are insanely bright. Like stupid bright. 
But they are not cheap either. 
You get what you pay for. 
I'm a buy once cry once kinda guy. 
You won't


----------



## Maleko

jackkober16;2079549 said:


> Sweet Truck, I am looking for some cheap LED orange flashers lights that go next to your headlights. do you know where the best deal is?


I don't understand the word Cheap. 
It's just not worth it. To me at least. 
I'm a Whelen fan boy. As you can tell.

We use these trucks for income. We spend a ton
Of money on equipment plows etc. 
buy some good lights and they will last as long as you
Have your truck. 
My choice is Whelen first. Then Feniex second. 
They both have a good amount of options to suit your needs


----------



## iceyman

I think people may have a hard time seeing you at nite


----------



## ultimate plow

I can appreciate a quality build! Good job on the flash patterns and sync, looks that much better! I bought a pair of the mini nanos and they kick butt!


----------



## F250/XLS

Have you had issues with your rear view camera i have the same,,,,on mine the signal keeps on cutting on/off
Hand a replacement one and same sh_t going on .its on mt polycaster.....


----------



## unhcp

nice setup, we need night pics!


----------



## MXZ1983

Awesome setup. Very impressive. 
Is that an 86 or 96 plow?


----------



## Maleko

MXZ1983;2080573 said:


> Awesome setup. Very impressive.
> Is that an 86 or 96 plow?


Thanks. It's a 8.6'


----------



## Maleko

F250/XLS;2080398 said:


> Have you had issues with your rear view camera i have the same,,,,on mine the signal keeps on cutting on/off
> Hand a replacement one and same sh_t going on .its on mt polycaster.....


No, Had that cam for like 3 years now. It's been great. 
So nice being able to see right behind the sander. 
Saved me a few times.


----------



## Maleko

unhcp;2080512 said:


> nice setup, we need night pics!


Thanks. 
I'll have to look to see if I have any nights vids. 
The ones I think I have just blind out the camera it's so bright


----------



## F250/XLS

Maleko;2080766 said:


> No, Had that cam for like 3 years now. It's been great.
> So nice being able to see right behind the sander.
> Saved me a few times.


What brand exactly is it,,,,, your monitor is diff from mine but cam looks the same


----------



## Maleko

Here's the front Whelen pioneers.
Those light post are about 300' away. 
They are insanely bright.



These are the rear rigid industries


----------



## Maleko

F250/XLS;2080769 said:


> What brand exactly is it,,,,, your monitor is diff from mine but cam looks the same


I got it from rearviewsafety.com.


----------



## F250/XLS

Maleko;2080774 said:


> I got it from rearviewsafety.com.


I did too,,,, must be the same then ,,,,tks

Your truck looks great !!!!!


----------



## Maleko

F250/XLS;2080805 said:


> I did too,,,, must be the same then ,,,,tks
> 
> Your truck looks great !!!!!


Thanks....
I was thinking about getting an upgraded cam set with 3 cameras. They have two small wedge cameras that u can use in your blind spots. Pretty neat.


----------



## LR3

I love it. Good for you.


----------



## Sawboy

Very nice.


----------



## Maleko

Thanks guys.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I wish I could do light installs every day


----------



## Maleko

Whiffyspark;2083484 said:


> I wish I could do light installs every day


Ya agree. The prob is not many people are willing to spend that kind of money.
And don't understand actually how much work is involved to to a correct install that will last as long as your vehicle will. 
Not to mention just the equipment , lights etc is expensive.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG

Maleko,

I am looking at the Front Windshield Whelen Inner Edge and was wondering which mount you used? Whelen offers one for the RAM 1500 but not the 2500+.

Thanks!


----------



## Maleko

MTBTriplet1FG;2086466 said:


> Maleko,
> 
> I am looking at the Front Windshield Whelen Inner Edge and was wondering which mount you used? Whelen offers one for the RAM 1500 but not the 2500+.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine came with the 1500 mount. 
Fits perfect. 
Windshields are the same 
I contacted Whelen and they confirmed


----------



## Whiffyspark

Maleko;2083610 said:


> Ya agree. The prob is not many people are willing to spend that kind of money.
> And don't understand actually how much work is involved to to a correct install that will last as long as your vehicle will.
> Not to mention just the equipment , lights etc is expensive.


Yup for a while I was out fitting trash trucks at my house. They would bring me 2 or 3 and expect them to be done within 48 hours. Of course it was always Sunday when I needed something so nothing was open lol


----------



## Too Stroked

Maleko;2083610 said:


> Ya agree. The prob is not many people are willing to spend that kind of money.
> And don't understand actually how much work is involved to to a correct install that will last as long as your vehicle will.
> Not to mention just the equipment , lights etc is expensive.


Man, I have to agree 1000% with you there. From what I've seen, most folks are incapable of telling a good installation job from a hacked one. And when the hacked quote comes in at half of what I'd charge, I just tell people that _"You get what you pay for - sooner or later."_ Of course then they come to me with a melted mess of smoldering electronics and expect me to fix it for my original quote - at which point my price doubles.

Keep up the good work and never let your standards slip!


----------



## GMCHD plower

I have very little experience with wiring, and essentially zero experience with wiring strobes. Is there a simple way to wire the strobe heads you have on your rack? Like positive and negative to a switch? Or is there a whole lot more than that.


----------



## Too Stroked

GMCHD plower;2087581 said:


> I have very little experience with wiring, and essentially zero experience with wiring strobes. Is there a simple way to wire the strobe heads you have on your rack? Like positive and negative to a switch? Or is there a whole lot more than that.


If the "strobes" you're referring to are the LEDs in the OP's post, yes, they are fairly simple to wire up. (True strobes are a bit more of a pain.) For LEDs, all you need is a switched hot lead with a fuse near the power source and a good ground. Of course most LEDs also come with a Pattern Select wire as well as a Synchronization wire too.

The trick to a really good installation - as this one was - is careful planning and painstaking execution. Things like proper routing and chafe protection for the wiring, proper connections to insure conductivity and prevent corrosion, careful selection of components, and placement of switchgear are also critical to a good installation. What the OP shared here was a really nice installation that does little so show the trouble he went through to do it so right.


----------



## rjk512

I agree with everyone that's mentioned the importance of a well-planned and thought out install... 

Maleko, first off, very professional job - the truck looks great. I'm curious about the Whelen floodlights... What's your opinion on them? I have a pair of the "Amazon" LED floodlights on my truck that I do like and think put out a lot of light, but I'm curious about the Whelens, knowing how good their warning equipment is. I understand that the Whelen is a much more superior and well-built product, without a doubt, but I am curious how they compare on light output, as opposed to the no-name LED lights available on Amazon as well as the Rigid Industries lights.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maleko

Too Stroked;2087629 said:


> If the "strobes" you're referring to are the LEDs in the OP's post, yes, they are fairly simple to wire up. (True strobes are a bit more of a pain.) For LEDs, all you need is a switched hot lead with a fuse near the power source and a good ground. Of course most LEDs also come with a Pattern Select wire as well as a Synchronization wire too.
> 
> The trick to a really good installation - as this one was - is careful planning and painstaking execution. Things like proper routing and chafe protection for the wiring, proper connections to insure conductivity and prevent corrosion, careful selection of components, and placement of switchgear are also critical to a good installation. What the OP shared here was a really nice installation that does little so show the trouble he went through to do it so right.


Thanks Too Stroked. 
You hit the nail on the head with that reply. Thumbs Up


----------



## Maleko

rjk512;2087869 said:


> I agree with everyone that's mentioned the importance of a well-planned and thought out install...
> 
> Maleko, first off, very professional job - the truck looks great. I'm curious about the Whelen floodlights... What's your opinion on them? I have a pair of the "Amazon" LED floodlights on my truck that I do like and think put out a lot of light, but I'm curious about the Whelens, knowing how good their warning equipment is. I understand that the Whelen is a much more superior and well-built product, without a doubt, but I am curious how they compare on light output, as opposed to the no-name LED lights available on Amazon as well as the Rigid Industries lights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm a Whelen fanboy at heart. 
Their products in my eyes are second to none .
The quality and output of their flood and scene lights are amazing. 
The light is clean and true , this is what you get with quality led modules.

Those cheap eBay , Amazon lights claim certain lumen outputs , but are nowhere close to The good stuff. 
You get what you pay for. 
I also have 6 Rigid Industries on the rear of my sander and under my bumper 
These are also very good lights , they are a little cheaper than the Whelens 
Thus why I chose to put them where they will get blasted with salt etc..

The Rigids are also a very clean, true , crisp light output like the Whelens

Like mentioned earlier a lot of people don't want to spend the coin on buying good lights. 
We all spend big bucks on the best plow , sander and equipment we can afford why not use the same idea on quality warning lights?

I'm scared to add up the cost in lights , time etc I have in my truck but, that's what I do and I enjoy doing it, as well as I'm able to use it as kind of a demo truck for people to see what can be done etc...

Thanks for liking my rig...
Any questions let me know. 
Maleko.


----------



## rjk512

Maleko;2088477 said:


> I'm a Whelen fanboy at heart.
> Their products in my eyes are second to none .
> The quality and output of their flood and scene lights are amazing.
> The light is clean and true , this is what you get with quality led modules.
> 
> Those cheap eBay , Amazon lights claim certain lumen outputs , but are nowhere close to The good stuff.
> You get what you pay for.
> I also have 6 Rigid Industries on the rear of my sander and under my bumper
> These are also very good lights , they are a little cheaper than the Whelens
> Thus why I chose to put them where they will get blasted with salt etc..
> 
> The Rigids are also a very clean, true , crisp light output like the Whelens
> 
> Like mentioned earlier a lot of people don't want to spend the coin on buying good lights.
> We all spend big bucks on the best plow , sander and equipment we can afford why not use the same idea on quality warning lights?
> 
> I'm scared to add up the cost in lights , time etc I have in my truck but, that's what I do and I enjoy doing it, as well as I'm able to use it as kind of a demo truck for people to see what can be done etc...
> 
> Thanks for liking my rig...
> Any questions let me know.
> Maleko.


Thanks for all the input. I agree, I'm a Whelen fan as well. As far as their LED warning lights go I know they are the best of the best in terms of build quality and brightness. I was just curious what you thought of their lighting products seeing as they are somewhat new to that market.

I appreciate the input. Best of luck with the truck. Again, looks great!


----------



## snowymassbowtie

Maleko,
Do you leave all your lights on when your driving site to site running down the road ? Or do you work for a town plowing streets and use them for that ? Thats alot of lights


----------



## Maleko

snowymassbowtie;2091082 said:


> Maleko,
> Do you leave all your lights on when your driving site to site running down the road ? Or do you work for a town plowing streets and use them for that ? Thats alot of lights


Hardly ever have them ALL on. 
They are pretty much switched independently. 
I can choose which ones I want on or off etc....
If I'm in a extremely busy area with a lot of foot traffic, cars in and out etc ..I'll light it up
Most of the time just the mini bar and hideaways are on. 
It all depends where I am and what I'm doing. 
There's a switch for all occasions. Ha.


----------



## Grant11

I love the install. I just finished a much smaller install on my fourth gen cummins and have a couple questions about material you use. Where's the best place to buy wire? What kind of wire end terminals do you use? 
I havent found any wire end terminals in any stores that I like or that are decent priced.


----------



## Maleko

Grant11;2093736 said:


> I love the install. I just finished a much smaller install on my fourth gen cummins and have a couple questions about material you use. Where's the best place to buy wire? What kind of wire end terminals do you use?
> I havent found any wire end terminals in any stores that I like or that are decent priced.


I use this .

http://www.strobesnmore.com/188-Sheathed-Univeral-Installation-Wire.html

It's very flexible too which helps when running the home runs from A to B

The terminals all depend what your hooking the wires to, what kind of control box, flashers etc...
Make sure to always use weatherproof connectors as well as heat shrink over them.


----------



## bkspear

Maleko,
Awesome job! I have a 06 2500 Power Wagon and have strobes to install in the grill similar to yours. Can you tell me how you ran the wires from the strobes in the grill back to your switch box? I am thinking that I need to run all the wires up the grill and along the hood liner and then back down into the cab. Thanks!


----------



## groundbreakers

maleko - where'd you get the ion's? I have vertex's in my 09 ram headlights and taillights .. but you just gave me another idea ..


----------

